# Falcons



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Not only are they a bad team, nobody cares. I call this one after the SB last year.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2017)

Not doing well this year.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 22, 2017)

From last year where theyre minutes away from a superbowl win to this year what about their team has changed to make them a bad team?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 22, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> From last year where theyre minutes away from a superbowl win to this year what about their team has changed to make them a bad team?



Nothing, it is how the Falcons react to a successful season.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 22, 2017)

Who are these Falcons you speak of?


----------



## basstrkr (Oct 22, 2017)

They are like the Cubs, they wouldn't be the Falcons if they didn't break your heart. But I think the new offensive coach is egotistical idiot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2017)

Dang they went down the toilet fast!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2017)

Sark is drinking again


----------



## nickel back (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## glynr329 (Oct 23, 2017)

offensive coordinator end of story.


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 23, 2017)

Fahkins were manhandled on the line of scrimmage, both sides of the ball. Same players as last year on the team. You can blame the coaches


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 23, 2017)

Didn't realize they were a train wreck this year. What's their record. I don't even care to google it


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 23, 2017)

I try to tell yall every year, don't waste your life on the falcons. 

Matt Ryan is a Hoorible QB ( been trying to tell yall this too).

We should make a sticky thread about the falcons sucking.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 23, 2017)

*re:*

You should try turning off the NFL.   I am thankful for the protesters as they improved my time with my family and my Lord.  It's been awesome!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Oct 23, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> From last year where theyre minutes away from a superbowl win to this year what about their team has changed to make them a bad team?



The only difference is the new offensive coordinator and he sucks...Steve Suckison whatever his name is, needs to find a new job


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2017)

I have watched 0 NFL this year.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 23, 2017)

Arthur Blank may as well install him a throne in his new palace of a stadium. Its not being used for football!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 23, 2017)

Very disappointing 3 losses in a row.  Does not resemble last season's winning team except the 2nd half of the Super Bowl in that heartbreaking losing game.  Wonder what it will take to get the Falcons motivated again with some winning momentum.  

Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 23, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sark is drinking again



He probably mixed it with some prescription pills again too


----------



## srb (Oct 23, 2017)

*Good ...*



SpotandStalk said:


> Sark is drinking again



  Left  the playbook in the College scene ///


----------



## tcward (Oct 23, 2017)

Falcons.....what a fluke! But its the NFL (National Foundation of Losers) so who cares.....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 6, 2017)

How 'bout them Falcons losing their 4th game?  

Reckon they still have not gotten over that historical Super Bowl loss that will follow Atlanta for a long time to come. 

Cowboys game next Sunday will not make things any easier for them.  

Falcons do not seem like last season's Super Bowl bound team.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 6, 2017)

I walk in turn it on and remember the kneeling 
Next thing I know I m watching beat bobby flay


----------



## nickel back (Nov 6, 2017)

nickel back said:


>



this^^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 6, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> How 'bout them Falcons losing their 4th game?
> 
> Reckon they still have not gotten over that historical Super Bowl loss that will follow Atlanta for a long time to come.
> 
> ...



This is the Falcons we love to hate. Rarely have they followed a great year with a good year. It like the players wake up one day and say, we were playing to well, we are the Falcons remember.


----------



## GA native (Nov 6, 2017)

I am a casual life long Falcons fan, rabid bulldawg fan first.

The NFL... they lost me. Until they fire that leftist Goodell, I won't come back to being a casual Falcons fan. But even after he is fired, the damage is done. There is no going back once an organization goes left. They tend to stay leftist.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> This is the Falcons we love to hate. Rarely have they followed a great year with a good year. It like the players wake up one day and say, we were playing to well, we are the Falcons remember.



Good point, Sir.  Very true. Very few Super Bowl teams return to it the following year so the odds were stacked against them to start with this season.  Falcons gonna have to start from scratch to create any winning momentum.  Dallas on Sunday ain't gonna make it easy for them & will like giving Atlanta a losing record.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 8, 2017)

GA native said:


> I am a casual life long Falcons fan, rabid bulldawg fan first.
> 
> The NFL... they lost me. Until they fire that leftist Goodell, I won't come back to being a casual Falcons fan. But even after he is fired, the damage is done. There is no going back once an organization goes left. They tend to stay leftist.



Yep, liberals ruin everything they get involved in. 

Will not surprise me if the NFL protests distracted & divided the Falcons team, too.


----------



## Dialer (Nov 16, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I try to tell yall every year, don't waste your life on the falcons.
> 
> Matt Ryan is a Hoorible QB ( been trying to tell yall this too).
> 
> We should make a sticky thread about the falcons sucking.



I disagree. Matt Ryan IS what he IS given the opportunity.  Do the letters MVP ring a bell?  You'll see


----------



## Dialer (Nov 16, 2017)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> How 'bout them Falcons losing their 4th game?
> 
> Reckon they still have not gotten over that historical Super Bowl loss that will follow Atlanta for a long time to come.
> 
> ...



  We easily humiliated the cowboys.  We are getting a rhythm now that is similar to last year which may very well have the potential to win ou first world title this year.  We will peak in the playoffs Watch and see...


----------



## Dialer (Nov 16, 2017)

The magic is back, we go nowhere but up from here! We not only embarrassed the cowboys, but set team records in the game against them, which is indicative to me that the communication, teamwork, comeradity, and coaching are starting to mesh. We should be excited that it's all coming together now halfway thru the season.  We will peak in the play-offs and win our first world title this year!


----------



## tcward (Nov 16, 2017)

Dialer said:


> The magic is back, we go nowhere but up from here! We not only embarrassed the cowboys, but set team records in the game against them, which is indicative to me that the communication, teamwork, comeradity, and coaching are starting to mesh. We should be excited that it's all coming together now halfway thru the season.  We will peak in the play-offs and win our first world title this year!



No one cares dude....


----------



## red neck richie (Nov 16, 2017)

tcward said:


> No one cares dude....



Rise Up. Fair weather fans. The Birds just put a whopping on Dallas. Clayborne had 6 sacks.  Every season is different but I much prefer watching the best of the best as opposed to amateur's.  You boys watch those young guys in collage that might make the nfl. I like watching grown men play the game. I will say I only watch the Falcons this year because of all the anthem protest but all the Falcons stand. I prefer professional sports way more talent.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2017)

Easy now. I hope yall are right but let's not forget, Claiborne was dominating a backup tackle and the Cowboys were without their star rb.


----------



## red neck richie (Nov 16, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Easy now. I hope yall are right but let's not forget, Claiborne was dominating a backup tackle and the Cowboys were without their star rb.



Sure but our star running back only played 2 plays as well. They gave the back up tackle help and still couldn't block Clayborne.


----------



## Greene728 (Nov 16, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> Rise Up. Fair weather fans. The Birds just put a whopping on Dallas. Clayborne had 6 sacks.  Every season is different but I much prefer watching the best of the best as opposed to amateur's.  You boys watch those young guys in collage that might make the nfl. I like watching grown men play the game. I will say I only watch the Falcons this year because of all the anthem protest but all the Falcons stand. I prefer professional sports way more talent.




You sir are nuts! And no, all the Falcons do not stand, I promise you.


----------



## red neck richie (Nov 16, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> You sir are nuts! And no, all the Falcons do not stand, I promise you.



I have been at the Benz. Did you see players not standing? Because I did not.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 16, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> I have been at the Benz. Did you see players not standing? Because I did not.



http://www.ajc.com/sports/football/...uring-national-anthem/mwZUq5f6XnJ66pLUNhiYeM/


----------



## DannyW (Nov 17, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I try to tell yall every year, don't waste your life on the falcons.
> 
> Matt Ryan is a Hoorible QB ( been trying to tell yall this too).
> 
> We should make a sticky thread about the falcons sucking.



Not sure I agree with this...maybe Matt Ryan is not the second coming of Peyton Manning, but "horrible"?  You don't win a MVP award and become the youngest QB ever to pass for 40,000 yards with smoke and mirrors.

Barring a complete collapse or career ending injury, he is on a HOF trajectory. And horrible QB's don't make the HOF.


----------



## TJay (Nov 17, 2017)

Still a Falcons fan, NFL not so much.  When all the kneeling during the anthem stuff started I cut 'em loose.  I'll check the final score after the game or maybe at half time but I am done contributing to treason.  Next step is to cut the cord.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 17, 2017)

DannyW said:


> Barring a complete collapse or career ending injury, he is on a HOF trajectory. And horrible QB's don't make the HOF.


Nothing against him, but he'll have to win at least one Super Bowl. You don't make The Hall if your signature post season moment is 28-3.

The bar for QB's going into The Hall needs to be reset, today's game favors passing offense more than ever before. The raw numbers for QB's just don't mean as much as they once did.

By my estimation, they need to go at least 5-2 down the stretch. That means handling their business against a depleted Seattle team on Monday, sweep the Bucs, split with the Saints, beat Carolina, and take your chances against the Vikings. Most of that is doable. Even then, 10 wins may not be enough. Should be an exciting December for Atlanta fans.


----------



## Dialer (Nov 22, 2017)

tcward said:


> No one cares dude....



Apparently you do.....


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 22, 2017)

Horrible. Matt Ryan has no idea that he is in charge unless he gets to the 2 min drill and is told, "you're in charge". He is a poor leader and a mediocre QB.


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 26, 2017)

Hope they loose every game. Have not watched a game this year. Take a knee and it's over for me. Rich idiots IMO! Who cares. And BTW Matt Ryan SUCKS!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Nov 27, 2017)

No NFL for me.


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 27, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> No NFL for me.



I watched two games last year, I think.. the GB v Atl game and of course the greatest meltdown in history game. I haven't so much as took a peek at a game this season and hove no plans to. The NFL is dead to me.

And Matt Ryan still sucks!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 27, 2017)

tcward said:


> No one cares dude....



this^^^^^


----------



## Dialer (Dec 2, 2017)

tcward said:


> No one cares dude....



This is a Falcons thread by the way.  Like I said, the magic IS back as we whooped the Seattle Seahawks and the Buccaneers since the beating we gave the Cowboys (that's 3 wins in a row).  However, with the injuries mounting now, the proverbial "wrench" has been thrown into the mix.  We go against the Vikings tomorrow which is going to be a HUGE test with all of our injuries. Our offense will be in tact, but not sure there's enough magic to help our defense against the Vikes.  The fact that we're at home with our 12th man will be a tremendous help.  Need to start fast, as usual, then accumulate as much as points as possible.....Gonna be tough!  Maybe they'll surprise us (Again)....


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

Dialer said:


> This is a Falcons thread by the way.  Like I said, the magic IS back as we whooped the Seattle Seahawks and the Buccaneers since the beating we gave the Cowboys (that's 3 wins in a row).  However, with the injuries mounting now, the proverbial "wrench" has been thrown into the mix.  We go against the Vikings tomorrow which is going to be a HUGE test with all of our injuries. Our offense will be in tact, but not sure there's enough magic to help our defense against the Vikes.  The fact that we're at home with our 12th man will be a tremendous help.  Need to start fast, as usual, then accumulate as much as points as possible.....Gonna be tough!  Maybe they'll surprise us (Again)....



The Vikings will throttle the Falcons and you will be back to singing the blues...if I cared a thing about the unpatriotic National Football Loosers I would say go Patriots..


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2017)

By the way the most exciting game played in the new dome all year was tonight...


----------



## Big7 (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm about as hard core as some of these "Go Dawg"
guys when it comes to the Falcons.

Been a fan since early 70's.

They have 2 back-to-back home games to get with it.

Need to win both but HAVE to beat the Saints. 

This is how I roll:

Falcons.
NFC South.
NFC.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 7, 2017)

...So, not that any of you care, but I think you could say that tonight's match up is kind of a big deal.

Vegas has New Orleans pegged as a 1.5pt favorite.

It's December, the baloney has ended. If the Falcons intend to control their own destiny, they need to post a W tonight.


----------



## henrydaviss (Dec 7, 2017)

Give me college football any day of the week over the NFL. The players in college do it because they love the game and NFL players do it for the money. I bet if they had to pay to play the Falcons wouldn't lose or if they lose money every time they play like crap.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I try to tell yall every year, don't waste your life on the falcons.
> 
> Matt Ryan is a Hoorible QB ( been trying to tell yall this too).
> 
> We should make a sticky thread about the falcons sucking.



Snort.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 7, 2017)

Underwhelming last game without a TD. 

Hot division leading Saints will be a big challenge twice in the next 3-games, but will show if Falcons can motivate themselves to win & get back into playoff consideration since Seahawks took their place with their last game win. 

Still wondering if Falcons can create any more winning momentum this season, but ain't expecting it. Atlanta is still trying to learn how to close out with a win in the 4th Qtr.

Looking forward to Julio Jones getting his 4th 250+ yard game soon hopefully. 

NBC TV broadcast tonight at the Atlanta home game with 8:30pm kickoff. 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...-Orleans/da581801-a6b0-489c-bcb2-9e7b74e5e7d8

FALCONS VS. SAINTS INJURY REPORT: ANDY LEVITRE, ERIC SAUBERT RULED OUT FOR NEW ORLEANS

Posted 19 hours ago



> Falcons will be without starting guard Andy Levitre against the Saints on Thursday night





> Rookie tight end Eric Saubert has also been ruled out





> Atlanta (7-5) will have cornerbacks Desmond Trufant and Brian Poole back in the lineup against Drew Brees and the Saints (9-3). The two corners missed Atlanta’s previous game against the Minnesota Vikings.





> Saints, guard Andrus Peat is the only player ruled out and five players are questionable: Terron Armstead, Trey Hendricks, Mark Ingram, Marshon Lattimore and Marcus Williams


----------



## Big7 (Dec 7, 2017)

minnie-soda are div. leaders, I think?

If the Falcons had to loose one, that was it.

Falcons (generally) play good at home.

Bout time for the Saints to lose.

Don't count the Falcons out.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 7, 2017)

Big7 said:


> minnie-soda are div. leaders, I think?
> 
> If the Falcons had to loose one, that was it.
> 
> ...


My expectation is for the Falcons and Saints to split their series, with the home team winning each.

Seattle still plays the Jags, Rams, Cowboys and Cardinals. Dallas will have Elliot back for that game. They could very well lose 2 of those games. Carolina still plays the Vikings, Packers(potentially with #12 back under center), and Bucs, before closing the season at the Benz. That's 2-1 going into the Falcons, assuming a Rodgers-less Packers match-up, but it could very easily become 1-2 if #12 takes the field in Carolina.

Atlanta is very much alive, and will likely be in control of their own destiny going into that week 17 matchup.

The wins against Seattle, and Dallas may well play into potential tie-break scenarios.


----------



## Water Swat (Dec 7, 2017)

henrydaviss said:


> Give me college football any day of the week over the NFL. The players in college do it because they love the game and NFL players do it for the money. I bet if they had to pay to play the Falcons wouldn't lose or if they lose money every time they play like crap.



They all do it for the same reason. Only nfl players are all the best of the best of the players you liked so much a year before.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 7, 2017)

Picking my dirty birds to get the W tonight. They always wait til they are on the edge of elimination to start playing.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 7, 2017)

Big7 said:


> I'm about as hard core as some of these "Go Dawg"
> guys when it comes to the Falcons.
> 
> Been a fan since early 70's.
> ...


----------



## Big7 (Dec 7, 2017)

Go Falcons!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 8, 2017)

About the same record as last year at this point, but it's a completely different feel. Last year it felt like we were accelerating down a straight-away...this year it feels like we are coming down a curvy mountain road with no brakes and a blindfold.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 8, 2017)

DannyW said:


> About the same record as last year at this point, but it's a completely different feel. Last year it felt like we were accelerating down a straight-away...this year it feels like we are coming down a curvy mountain road with no brakes and a blindfold.


December drama is what NFL football is all about! Strap in, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 8, 2017)

Sean Payton- what a piece of trash !!!!
What the heck?????
Gus and now this fool dissing my teams!!?


----------



## Dialer (Dec 13, 2017)

Falcons will get the W against the Bucs, the Saints will still be tough to beat at home, especially if Alvin Camara returns. Panthers will be a a challenge as well.


----------



## Knotmuch (Dec 18, 2017)

Big game tonight in Tampa. Falcons have to win to keep pace.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 18, 2017)

Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 18, 2017)

With JW back at starting QB, Tampa Bay ought to more of a challenge for Atlanta tonight than last time. 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...-Falcons/cedf6b7e-2960-451f-bdbe-0da314f23679



> The field didn’t shift a lot on Sunday, but there were big implications for the Falcons. Here’s the biggest thing Falcons fans need to know about what happened today: because of Seattle’s blowout loss to the Rams, the *Falcons can now afford to lose one of their final three games and still guarantee themselves a playoff berth*. But because the five teams above Atlanta all won on Sunday, anything other than a perfect final three weeks likely means the Falcons will be playing for a #6 seed.





AND 



http://www.atlantafalcons.com/news/...NFC-race/74b8899a-7c02-48b6-8b25-1af4dd6b272c 



> A stunning and dominant performance by the Rams on the road to beat the Seahawks provided a *bit more breathing room for the Falcons*.





Falcons need Julio to have another 250+ yards game. 

Falcons need Ryan NOT to have any interceptions or fumbles. 

Falcons need to have NO turnovers.


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 19, 2017)

One striking difference between this Falcons team and last seasons team is that this year they are getting good at winning ugly.That will come in handy in the playoffs. Last year they coasted through the regular season and the playoffs and were like deer in the headlights when Brady and the Pats punched them in the mouth. Repeatedly...


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 19, 2017)

It was ugly, but a win none the less. I feel like the Aints are gonna be hard to beat on round two.


----------



## Knotmuch (Dec 19, 2017)

joepuppy said:


> It was ugly, but a win none the less. I feel like the Aints are gonna be hard to beat on round two.



I agree on both accounts. gonna have to beat Carolina in Atl.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 24, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I try to tell yall every year, don't waste your life on the falcons.
> 
> Matt Ryan is a Hoorible QB ( been trying to tell yall this too).
> 
> We should make a sticky thread about the falcons sucking.





Patriot44 said:


> Snort



Word!


----------

